# 4 years of marriage



## pcmolter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ive been married to a great woman, shes a sweety
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 23, 2017)

Congratulations. May you enjoy many more years together.


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2017)

Congrats.  You guys look great! 

Four years...  jeez...  where were we at our 4 year anniversary?  So long ago I can't remember.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 23, 2017)

Steve said:


> Congrats.  You guys look great!
> 
> Four years...  jeez...  where were we at our 4 year anniversary?  So long ago I can't remember.


Mine wasn't so very long ago, but I still don't remember.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah great times. With me I had 20 of the best years of my life....then I met her....joking of course sadly my wife's no longer with us but definently remember those feelings. Never take it for granted my friend congratulations.


----------



## pcmolter (Aug 23, 2017)

Steve said:


> Congrats.  You guys look great!
> 
> Four years...  jeez...  where were we at our 4 year anniversary?  So long ago I can't remember.


We have previously been married

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 24, 2017)

Congratulations.

You brought back a funny memory (for me, anyway)...

I brought my wife to this great restaurant for our 4th anniversary.  Our favorite place, by far.  Being 6 months pregnant, my wife sent two meals back to the kitchen because they smelled and tasted funny. Boxed up the third meal solely because I insisted on taking it home.  I apologized to the waiter while she was in the bathroom getting sick.  He laughed and said his wife is 4 months pregnant and he completely understands.  

She ate both of our desserts though


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> You brought back a funny memory (for me, anyway)...
> 
> ...


I remember throwing out two pots of coffee one morning because M said they were awful. I tasted the third one she complained about, and found it normal. We discovered a week later that she was pregnant (no children - turns out growing up downwind of Chernobyl is not a good thing).


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Earlier this month we celebrated our 42nd anniversary. We haven't actually spent quite that much time together, we spent a lot of time separated by things like the Falklands war etc. I got pregnant just after the invasion of Cyprus, my husband was sent out for nine months there to the RAF base on an unaccompanied tour  as all the service families had been evacuated back to the UK. I was three months pregnant when he went out, our son three months old when he came back. That was fun..not. Daughter was born nine months after Falklands war finished though.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 27, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Earlier this month we celebrated our 42nd anniversary. We haven't actually spent quite that much time together, we spent a lot of time separated by things like the Falklands war etc. I got pregnant just after the invasion of Cyprus, my husband was sent out for nine months there to the RAF base on an unaccompanied tour  as all the service families had been evacuated back to the UK. I was three months pregnant when he went out, our son three months old when he came back. That was fun..not. Daughter was born nine months after Falklands war finished though.


Maybe we don't start another war... though I'm sure you were a lovely bride several years before birth (because women are never older than 29...), you don't need anotber child.  

Seriously, congrats to both the OP and Tez.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

